# Ryu's Journal



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys! Ryu is my male delta betta fish. He is multicolored, more primarily red, white and blue. While in certain lighting, he is purple or even all blue. 








He's an energetic betta. His body right now is all white, but maybe once he's used to clean, clear, heated water, his true colors will come back! But if that's not the case, he's still a really gorgeous fish.

He is currently living in a Top Fin 5 gallon aquarium: Top Fin Integrated Filtration System. I will talk more about the actual tank in the future.

But for right now....

Say HI to Ryu


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Now that you've met Ryu, on to the tank itself!
It's kind of planted, as in I have plants in there, but they haven't grown as big enough to fill the tank in. 
Front:







Side:







Back:







Top:







By the way, can you find him hiding in the front and back view shot?


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Ryu was actually an impulse buy. However my impulse buy wasn't Ryu, but Ryu's tank. Petsmart had a sale on the tanks and I HAD to get another one. 
The tank was $30, the sand was $10, Ryu was probably $10, the piece of wood was $10 (yes, $10 at Petco... that's a ripoff if you think about it). So all of this is about $60. Everything else, came from my 30 gallon. 

Since this was an impulse buy, I am doing an in-fish cycling. However, the media is seeded from my dad's oscar tank. The plants I would imagine would also have beneficial bacteria on them. The wood also came from a cycled tank (from the store). 

So far, I don't see any signs of ammonia, but I change the water everyday just in case.


----------

